# How do I go about getting a puppy?



## Matt161 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi all! Im new to the site and had a couple questions and anybody's help would be much appreciated. Im currently in the Army, stationed in Tn., and am set to go back to Afghanistan in August. My Fiance is in California (where Im originally from and will be returning to in May) attending college, we are in the market to buy a house in the next couple of months (you'll see why this is pertinent in a moment). Her birthday is in September so Im going to be missing it....again, and I wanted to get her a German Shepherd puppy. She is absolutely in love with German Shepherds and had one growing up and is very knowledgable about them. I would love to have one too! Here's where it gets tricky. Every breeder website I've visited requires me to fill out a questionnaire. That isnt a problem the problem is that I dont have answers to many of the questions they ask such as the size of my house and yard, the size of my family, which until May when I return will just be her and we are planning on having kids in the next couple of years. Just basic questions like that. Not to mention I want to surprise her with the puppy for her birthday which we will be celebrating early because the next time I will be able to come home is in July and thats the last time I will be able to come home until I return from Afghanistan. Would breeders know now in March if they will have puppies available to take home in July? I dont even know how long dogs are pregnant for. I really want to get her something she can hold and love and play with while Im away, the last deployment was really hard on us both and I would love for her to have that companionship we share there at home with her. If anybody could point me in the right direction or help me in any way I would really appreciate it. Thank you. :help:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome Matt, I sent you a PM .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSD's are not the easiest dogs. I know I love mine but was shocked how much training and socialization the breed needs to be a wonderful pet. 

Dog Owner's Guide Profile : The German Shepherd

10 Reasons You Do NOT Want a German Shepherd Dog

German Shepherd Dog Shopper's Guide

Then figuring out the particular 'flavor' of GSD I prefer. American showlines, East German, West German showline, West German working line, Chek, herding lines, Schutzund, white, panda, ????????????

Breed Types & Related Families

STRENGTHS & WEAKNESSES

Then there's finding a 'responsible' breeder!

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

What is a Breeder

That said, we love our dogs, just know how much 'work' it is to get the best dogs from the best people! Good luck!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I say this as a military wife...(although now my husband is the Reserves)

I know you want to surprise her, but I really think you should discuss it with her first. Puppies can be a lot of work that she will have to do on her own, without your help. When we got the dogs, my husband was on shore duty, but, (go figure) that changed not long after we brought them home and he was gone on work-ups quite a bit and then finally deployed before the dogs turned a year. The middle of the night potty breaks, the training - it was a lot (and I am sure more so because we had two and not just one). There were times when he was gone that I felt overwhelmed, not just by the dogs, but them with the fact that my husband was gone. Getting them was our decision to get the dogs and I worked through it because I had committed to them. You just want to make sure she is up for it so that if she is up for it.

That being said, the pups did keep me company while he was gone and helped me through it. They licked my tears when I was having a rough time with it. 

Anyway, just my $.02


----------



## Matt161 (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you for your reply mspiker03. We have talked about it in the past and she wants one regardless if I get it for her or not so I just figured I could get it for her as a gift. Believe me I have already told her that its like haveing a toddler but she has had dogs her whole life and I dont think much could surprise her. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I would recommend getting her a "puppy pack" put together a bunch of the necessary puppy supplies - blankets, collar, leash, etc etc. Tell her that you are going to get her the pup as soon as you get the house and all moved in. Then, when you know what you have/need and are ready, you (or she) can go puppy shopping.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

forgot to add.. another great reason to do the "puppy pack" is that any good breeder is going to need your GF's input to pick the right puppy for her. They will want to talk with her about her past experience, her expectations for this pup, goals in training. Would she be interested in showing? herding? agility? Is she looking for a lazy pup that will be happy laying around the house all day? or does she want an active dog that she can take jogging? 

Any good breeder will want all of that information and more. And the only person who can answer it is your GF.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Great advice already given :thumbup:

I'll just add that the puppy application is a great thing. Filling this out is very helpful to the breeder and you. Just be honest. If you don't own a house right now but plan to buy in the near future, put that on the application.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I like the puppy pack idea and what Vinnie. I would also suggest that you tell the breeders waht you have said here. Maybe instead of planning on having a pup (or a puppy/breeder selected) you plan on having a couple of breeders ready to go meet and start the puppy/breeder selection with your GF in September. That is part of the fun and commitment. The hard part is the time between making a selection and bringing your new family member home!

And since you have a few Californians posting here already spread through Ca do you know what general area of Calif you are settling in?


----------



## Matt161 (Mar 4, 2010)

I really like the puppy pack idea too and that way she can be involved too. We are planning on settling on the edge of the bay area and the Sacramento area, near Fairfield


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

LARHAGE,

that's a nice looking dog in your avatar.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Doggiedad, that is my dog Alta-Tollhaus Gavin my 9 month old puppy, he's a great puppy.


----------

